# TYCO as a starter set, USED



## cityjack (Dec 10, 2017)

Good morning all,

I am wanting to get a set of trains, track, switches and some accessories off of Craigslist for my grandson for Xmas. The price is real good and the whole kit seems to be well taken care of.

The set will remain at my house and only be used at holiday time. My question is, all I see is Lionel and Bachman as choices for new sets. If I purchase this used HO scale TYCO set, will any future purchases from Bachman or Lionel play along with my TYCO set? Like engines, track, cars, etc?

How is TYCO as far as reliability and quality?

Thanks

Sid


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cityjack said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am wanting to get a set of trains, track, switches and some accessories off of Craigslist for my grandson for Xmas. The price is real good and the whole kit seems to be well taken care of.
> 
> ...


Honestly, Tyco is at the bottom of the barrel as far as reliability and quality. A Bachmann set would be a better choice, albeit much more expensive.

Interoperability is relative. The Tyco set likely has old-fashioned hook / horn couplers on it; newer stuff will come with what is called a Kadee-compatible or knuckle coupler. While it isn't hard to change out couplers, they don't work together out of the box.

The other issue is the power pack. The Tyco set is likely straight DC, whereas most stuff these days is new DCC (Digital Command Control). Even a new Bachmann set will come with a basic DCC set-up. While DCC is mostly backwards compatible (that is, a DCC locomotive should run on a DC set, but not vice versa), you may have some issues.

So while the price appears to be right, and you MIGHT get lucky, I would say the most likely scenario is that you spend Christmas Eve fighting with a balky train set and your grandson ends up disappointed.


----------



## cityjack (Dec 10, 2017)

*TYCO is out then*



CTValleyRR said:


> Honestly, Tyco is at the bottom of the barrel as far as reliability and quality. A Bachmann set would be a better choice, albeit much more expensive.
> 
> Interoperability is relative. The Tyco set likely has old-fashioned hook / horn couplers on it; newer stuff will come with what is called a Kadee-compatible or knuckle coupler. While it isn't hard to change out couplers, they don't work together out of the box.
> 
> ...


Awesome input, and thank you much.

I read a bunch of stuff about Bachman NOT staying on the tracks well. Not to mention even harder to get back ON the track once derailed. When I was a kid messing with my fathers set of HO, we had this little piece of black track you would run the trains back and forth by hand or electrically to get the trains back on track again. Is that piece an option these days?
Can you recommend a good Bachman starter set that can be built upon even for me once Xmas is over? Reliability and good quality. Or even another company other than Bachman if need be.

Thank you for your time sir.

Sid


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Since you're just starting out, and little ones are involved, I'd recommend a set with just a few cars and a simple diesel locomotive.
A Bachmann set like that would be OK, Walthers Trainline might be better. It depends on your area and what's available locally. You will want a good, reliable brand.
Experience is the best teacher, so don't base all of your decisions on rumors. Even cheap trains will run fine if properly set up and maintained. I've been running stuff like that for nearly 5 decades.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You should take a look at Athearn......good quality, and if you happen on a "blue box" version, should be inexpensive, but the locomotives were pretty good runners.....

As CTV said, you don't want the wee lad to be disappointed due to a lousy running train....

Also, an 'F' unit would be best for small hands....not a lot of detail to be broken off.....


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

cityjack said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am wanting to get a set of trains, track, switches and some accessories off of Craigslist for my grandson for Xmas. The price is real good and the whole kit seems to be well taken care of.
> 
> ...


Tyco is cheap, but some are real solid runners. If the seller can set up a loop of track, plug it in and demonstrate that it works well, then I'd go for it.

Since the set is only going to be used at your place around Christmas time, the fact that it will have the old horn-hook couplers is irrelavent if you're willing to buy other used rolling stock, engines, etc. You can find that stuff easily and very cheaply on craigslist, ebay and at train shows. 

At local shows older Bachman, Lifelike, Athearn, etc with horn-hooks is ridiculously common and you can get rolling stock for 2-6 bucks a piece. As long as you're not getting long engines and cars (which require bigger curves and more gradual switches) it all runs on the same track with the same DC power supply etc.

As for the re-railer track piece you're talking about, they're still available and cheap and the lot you're looking at probably includes on. 

Lastly, if you're just starting out, then just about any Bachman starter set you want to get would be fine. However, some things to keep in mind about current starter sets are:
-They usually come with 18" radius curves. These are fine for starting, but bigger locos and cars will want 22" (there are a few starter sets with these) or larger.
-They usually come with stainless steel track. It's fine but most folks who stick with the hobby want Nickel Sliver track. 
-Most will come with the company's particular version of snap-together, track with an attached plastic roadbed. Bachmann's is called EZ track. Combining these with other brands of track usually requires some amount of cutting and modification.

If it's just for christmas and will stay relatively small, 18", stainless EZ track, etc is fine. There are plenty of ways to add to that each Christmas. Depending on where you shop, a Basic bachman ready to run train set with 4 cars, a circle of track and a power supply will cost you somewhere between $75 and $120.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I just want to throw it out there.. when small children are involved... there's always Lego trains! i have some and they're just as fun.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

santafealltheway said:


> I just want to throw it out there.. when small children are involved... there's always Lego trains! i have some and they're just as fun.


That's not a bad idea at all. The current crop of lego RC controllers, motors and batteries are really sturdy and reliable. At NILTC (www.niltc.org) we run fairly long trains with just the stock motorized trucks and the L-Ion batteries (might be a separate purchase).

Not terribly expensive either compared to Lionel.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cityjack said:


> Awesome input, and thank you much.
> 
> I read a bunch of stuff about Bachman NOT staying on the tracks well. Not to mention even harder to get back ON the track once derailed. When I was a kid messing with my fathers set of HO, we had this little piece of black track you would run the trains back and forth by hand or electrically to get the trains back on track again. Is that piece an option these days?
> Can you recommend a good Bachman starter set that can be built upon even for me once Xmas is over? Reliability and good quality. Or even another company other than Bachman if need be.
> ...


Most companies' new production stuff runs well right out of the box. Sometimes you get a dog, but not often, and most of these are a pretty easy fix (check wheels, couplers, and track alignment).

Rerailers, as they're called, are still made by companies that make sectional track. Several companies make rerailing ramps for putting cars / locos on the track correctly. Your best bet, though, is bullet-proof track work that won't cause derailments in the first place.

For train sets (new), Bachmann, Atlas, Walthers / LifeLike, or Athearn are all fine. Kato is priced a little higher, but also very good. Make sure you're getting nickel silver track, not steel. Steel rusts. 'Nuff said. 

Most sets tend to come with what is called "roadbed" track -- sections of track with integrated plastic roadbed. These are not interchangeable between brands (not without a lot of modification, anyway), so your expansion may be limited to what is available in that kind of track. You can also adapt it to work with non-roadbed track, but that too requires a little fudging. But any set you get will be expandable as your imagination, space, and budget allows.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> Honestly, Tyco is at the *bottom of the barrel as far as reliability and quality*. A Bachmann set would be a better choice, albeit much more expensive.
> 
> Interoperability is relative. The Tyco set likely has* old-fashioned hook / horn couplers on it;* newer stuff will come with what is called a Kadee-compatible or knuckle coupler. While it isn't hard to change out couplers, they don't work together out of the box.


Exactly what I would have said. I had a Tyco set years ago and it was horrible. The quality is brutal, and the breakdowns/problems/things falling off were frequent. If you want something decent but don't want to spend a lot of money, go Bachmann or Rapido.

Bachmann products are so wide-spread, it's easy to find parts and accessories and whatnot.

Leave Tyco where it belongs, in the garbage.

-J.


----------

